# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  ملف ساخن جدا - بطولة الامم الافريقية للمحلين بالسودان

## المحترف

*في عام الفين وثمانية قام عيسى حياتو بإخطار كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السابق بأنه سوف يتم تكليف السودان بإستضافة النسخة الثانية من كأس الامم الافريقية للاعبين المحليين 2011 م حيث اقيمت النسخة الاولى في ساحل العاج 
الفرق المشاركة في النسخة الثانية هي ستة عشر فريقا تقسم على اربعة مجموعات 
* السودان - المنتخب المضيف
* الجزائر
* أنغولا
* الكاميرون
* ساحلالعاج
* جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية
* الغابون
* غانا
* مالي
* النيجر
* كينيا
* السنغال
* جنوب أفريقيا
* تونس
* زمبابوي
* رواندا

وهنا نطرح سؤال : [blink]هل السودان تمتلك القدرة لكي تستضيف مثل هذا الحدث ……؟[/blink]

ليس طرحي للسؤال هو تقليل من شـأننا كدولة ولكن لنكن واقعيين و نحلل الحديث 
اولا : المدن المرشحة لاستضافة المجموعات هي الخرطوم – مدني – بورت سودان 
اولا / مدينة بورت سودان : اشار محمد جعفر سكرتير اتحاد الكرة بولاية البحر الاحمر على قدرتهم على استضافة الحدث ولو كان بعد اسبوع - وتفائلت الكثير من الجهات الاعلامية والكثير من المحللين في ولاية البحر الاحمر بقدرتهم على استضافة الحدث
دون الوقوف على حيثيات الموقف حيث اعتبرو انهم قادرين على ستضافة المجموعة المخصصه لهم بإعتبار انها مجموعة من اربعة فرق وان فنادق بورت سودان لها القدرة على تحمل عبئ المجموعة 
ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هنا هل تعتبر المجموعة في بطولة افريقية عبارة عن اربعة فرق فقط 
ام هي اربعة فرق + اجهزة اعلامية + مشجعين لايعلم العدد المتوقع منهم الا الله سبحانه وتعالى + اضافة الى الراغبين من الشعب السوداني من الولاية و خارج الولاية في متابعة مباريات البطولة 
انا اتوقع وفي ظل والي ولاية البحر الاحمر ان مدينة بورت سودان قد تتمكن من اسعاف نفسها قبل البطولة والتجهيز نوعا ما وذلك من ناحية الفنادق او المطاعم 
ولكنها قد تفشل في تجهيز الملاعب والملاعب الرديفة من حيث الارضيات ومن حيث التجهيز الاعلامي ومن حيث التصوير واركز مليون مرة على توزيع الكاميرات ودقة وجودة التصوير والذي حتى الان فشلنا فيه كسودانيون فشلا ذريعا 
ثانيا /العاصمة المثلثة : هي اكثر مدن السودان قدرة على استقبال المجموعات المخصصة لها والاكثر تجيهزا ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه – انه بعد الازمة التي شهدناها في مباراة مصر والجزائر فما هي قابلية العاصمة المثلثة في استقبال مجموعة افريقية او مجموعتين 
ثالثا /مدينة ود مدني : وهي تعتبر الحلقة الاضعف ( مع الاعتذار لاهلنا بمدني ) ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة المرة 
حيث ان الملاعب غير مجهزة تماما لاستقبال الحدث مجموعة الفنادق والمطاعم غير كافية وغير مؤهلة لاستضافة مجموعة مع الوفود والاعلامين و المشجعين 
كما افاد المسئولين بإتحاد الكرة بالولاية انهم لن يقومو بدفع مليم واحد لإجراء اي صيانة او تعديل او اي تأهيل للملعبي استاد ود مدني و جزيرة الفيل من خزينة الاتحاد او خزينة النادي و ذلك ليس بخلا او عدم تقدير للمسئولية ولكن لخلو خزائنهم من المال 
اقتربت البطولة ونحن نعلم عنها من 2009 ولكن ما الاجراء الذي تم اتخاذة ام هل سوف نلعب في الوقت بدل الضائع 
انتبهو فقد اقتربت الصافرة 
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عزيزي المحترف والله لانقول الا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في الاتحاد والحكومة السودانية
والله يستر ماتطرشق بسبب الاستفتاء والمرحلة الانتقالية في تاريخ السودان
*

----------


## المحترف

*الاخ الغسينابي 
لو ماطرشقتا المرحلة الانتقالية بتطرشق من عدم الجاهزية
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*ح تكون فضيحتنا بجلاجل الافضل الاعتذار عن تنظيم البطولة
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*فات الاوان على الاعتذار
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ربنا يسهل يا اخوانا 
ماصعب كلوا بنتهى بس 
نبيض النيه ونبدأ العمل 
انشاء الله سوف تطلع فى ثوب قشيب 
بس نبدأ

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

عزيزي المحترف والله لانقول الا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في الاتحاد والحكومة السودانية
والله يستر ماتطرشق بسبب الاستفتاء والمرحلة الانتقالية في تاريخ السودان



الاستفتاء بقي املنا الوحيد عشان تطرشق 
ونرتاح ياخ من الفضايح
الله يجازي الكان السبب
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*نحن نبيض نية وتعالو نقعدو  واطه 
عشان سودانا يقدر 
لانو مافي لينا طريقة 
والعندو بيت كبير يرشو ويفرش ملاياتو بتاعت العيد
*

----------


## المحترف

*الاخ عامر بحيري 
ليس حل ان نفرش ونقعد واطة 
هي الحكاية ما جودية ولا فرش عناقريب
الحكاية انو الدولة مفروض تكون مؤهلة
انا زرت العديد من الدول العربية والتي يعتبر اقتصادها اقل من السودان بكثير 
لكن تجد الاهتمام والنظافة والمرافق متاحة على افضل وجة
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*Red planet 
بقينا زي البقول ---- الرايحة ليهو حاجة بفتشها في خشم البقرة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ليس أمام السودان سوي الإعتزار عن إستضافة البطولة وربنا يجازي اللي كان السبب
*

----------


## المحترف

*عبد العزيز 24
اللي كان السبب دا كان سبب تاخر السودان في كل زاوية من زوايا كرة القدم 
بس نقول الله يجازية
                        	*

----------

